# gruccia/stampella



## Sicanius

Ciao a tutti, 

parlando con degli amici di diverse regioni d'Italia e' venuto fuori che alcuni usano la parola _gruccia_ per indicare _la stampella_ e altri usano le due parole con significati inversi. Io personalmente uso:
gruccia = attrezzo per appendere gli abiti
stampella = strumento ortopedico di appoggio o sostegno

I dizionari riportano entrambi i significati per tutt'e due le parole, ma la cosa curiosa e' che, almeno mi e' parso di capire, i significati delle due parole non si sovrappongono mai come sininimi, cioe' dove un termine viene usato per indicate il primo oggetto l'altro viene usato per indicare il secondo... Io per es. non usarei mai "stampella" per indicare l'attrezzo per appendere gli abiti ne' "gruccia" per lo strumento ortopedico. 

Mi chiedevo? voi quale usate? e' un uso piu' corretto dell'altro?

Grazie,
S.

PS: da qualche parte nel Nord ho sentito pure "ometto" per la gruccia per gli abiti!


----------



## elisatbd

Ho sentito entrambe le parole in tutt'e due le accezioni.
Io uso, e credo in generale nel Lazio si usi, gruccia per l'attrezzo ortopedico, stampella per appendere gli abiti.

Ne approfitto, viste le tue origini, per tirar fuori questa domanda che mi e' sempre ronzata in testa: 
in Sicilia spesso si usa la parola tovaglia per asciugamano. E' puramente siciliano o si usa anche in italiano? 

Grazie,
Elisabetta


----------



## Sicanius

elisatbd said:


> Ne approfitto, viste le tue origini, per tirar fuori questa domanda che mi e' sempre ronzata in testa:
> in Sicilia spesso si usa la parola tovaglia per asciugamano. E' puramente siciliano o si usa anche in italiano?
> 
> Grazie,
> Elisabetta



Forse non ho capito bene la domanda... Intendi l'italiano parlato in Sicilia o l'italiano parlato in altre regioni d'Italia? Se ti riferisci all'italiano parlato in Sicilia, la risposta è sì, si usa spesso tovaglia per asciugamano... Se invece ti riferisci all'italiano di altre regioni... Bisogna aspettare che qualcun altro risponda!

S.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mmm, bella domanda...
Io, forse per pigrizia, uso le _stampelle_ sia per appendere gli abiti che per aiutare la deambulazione.
Ma dovendo scegliere di usare un termine specifico per ciascun impiego, mi resta il dubbio di come incrociare i giusti termini.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

A Brescia diciamo:

stampella = strumento ortopedico di appoggio o sostegno.
appendiabiti (appendino) = attrezzo per appendere gli abiti.


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao a tutti!
Io sono ligure e ho sempre detto, e sentito dire:
stampella, con il significato di "strumento ortopedico di appoggio o sostegno";
gruccia (ma anche ometto e appendino), con il significato di "attrezzo per appendere gli abiti".
(Per rispondere all'altra domanda, nella mia regione, ma nemmeno in Toscana, non ho mai sentito usare _tovaglia _per _asciugamano _).


----------



## tee_luna

elisatbd said:


> Ho sentito entrambe le parole in tutt'e due le accezioni.
> Io uso, e credo in generale nel Lazio si usi, gruccia per l'attrezzo ortopedico, stampella per appendere gli abiti.
> 
> Ne approfitto, viste le tue origini, per tirar fuori questa domanda che mi e' sempre ronzata in testa:
> in Sicilia spesso si usa la parola tovaglia per asciugamano. E' puramente siciliano o si usa anche in italiano?
> 
> Grazie,
> Elisabetta


 
ed io che pensavo quando sentivo usare tovaglia come asciugamano che si facesse una pessima traduzione alla lettera dall'inglese...... ora corro a mettermi la pece sulla testa e fare ammenda con quelli che ho schernito nel passato 

Io uso il termine ometto piu' che gruccia (a dir il vereo uso appendi-abiti nella maggior parte dei casi).
Invece, non ho mai sentito gruccia utilizzata come attrezzo ortopedico (dalle mie parti chiamata stampella)

Ah, sono milanese di nascita e avianese di adozione


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Nella mia famiglia di origine dicevo: _ometto _per appendiabiti, mentre ora dico _appendiabiti o appendino,_ altrimenti mio marito mi deride.

_Stampella_, invece, l'ho sempre usata per indicate l'attrezzo ortopedico.


----------



## Lello4ever

Io uso sempre stampella per l'attrezzo e gruccia per l'appendiabiti.


----------



## xeneize

Sí, nell'italiano di Sicilia "tovaglia" per "asciugamano" è standard (oltre all'inglese, notate lo spagnolo "toalla", stesso significato...), l'ho sentito da tutti, medici compresi.
Idem per "gruccia" per "appendiabiti"....Io sapevo di "gruccia", dai libri, come "stampella", quando l'ho sentito la prima volta in Sicilia non avevo capito....
Comunque, qui in Sardegna "gruccia" non si usa mai, a meno che uno non sia un bè snob (infatti, è una di quelle parole dalle quali al volo si riconoscerebbe un continentale..., con nessun significato...
Per l'attrezzo di sostegno, "stampella" è lo standard.
Quello per gli abiti, si chiama "attaccapanni"....Sì, come quello più grande che si mette all'ingresso, preciso...
"Appendiabiti" lo conoscevo, ma qui suona snob, lo stesso...
Ciao


----------



## alberto magnani

Stampella > ortopedico
Gruccia > abiti
Tovaglia l' ho sentita e usata a Milano e in Romagna


----------



## bubu7

Penso che questa sezione del sito della Treccani ci possa interessare. In questo caso particolare si selezioni la voce _Appendiabito_.


----------



## xeneize

Salve, ho visto il sito della Treccani, ma, per quanto riguarda la Sardegna, almeno nella mia zona "crocetta" è assolutamente sconosciuto (non l'avevo mai sentito).
Qui si usa "attaccapanni".


----------



## teva

Ciao,

non sono italiana, ma forse puó essere interressante che il dizionario italo-ungherese porta ambedue i significati sotto la voce 'gruccia' (attrezzo ortopedico, e appendi abiti), mentre la voce 'stampella' ha solamente un significato, quello dell'attrezzo ortopedico.

Ma stranamente nel dizionario ungherese-italiano si portano ambedue le parole ('gruccia, stampella') sia sotto la voce 'ruhaakasztó'(appendi abiti), sia sotto la voce 'mankó' (attr.ort.).

Come risulta c'é un po' di casino anche nell'italiano che viene parlata da noi.

teva


----------



## xeneize

"Come risulta c'é un po' di casino anche nell'italiano che viene parlata da noi."

In che senso? non mi risulta che voi parliate italiano...
Vuoi dire che c'è casino anche per chi parla italiano e l'ha imparato come lingua straniera...Ehh, se ci sono differenze in Italia, e quindi c'è "casino" tra i parlanti madrelingua, posso capire per chi lo deve imparare..
Io ti consiglierei di imparare sempre un termine il più "generico" possibile, senza fissarti nelle eventuali differenze.
A meno che tu non voglia/debba imparare il modo di parlare di una zona specifica d'Italia: in quel caso, ovviamente, concentrati su come parlano lì..
Ciao


----------



## SunDraw

xeneize said:


> Io sapevo di "gruccia", dai libri, come "stampella"
> Comunque, qui in Sardegna "gruccia" non si usa mai, a meno che uno non sia un bè snob
> Per l'attrezzo di sostegno, "stampella" è lo standard.
> Quello per gli abiti, si chiama "attaccapanni"....Sì, come quello più grande che si mette all'ingresso, preciso...
> "Appendiabiti" lo conoscevo, ma qui suona snob, lo stesso...


Per quanto mi concerne (regione di riferimento linguistico: Veneto) sottoscrivo (incredibilmente) ogni sillaba di quanto riferito per la Sardegna in tema dei detti puntelli.
(Intanto che comunque mi suona misterioso l' "un bè" per, immagino, "un po' "... )

Per l'asciugamano ho cominciato a fare i conti con le tovaglie parlando con gli anglofoni...
Però ammetto che in sede di italiano "internazionale, da viaggio" direi che ormai è ben divenuta comune la "tovaglietta" di volta in volta come asciugamano, salvietta o fazzoletto (tanto più oggi che i fazzoletti come capo originale sono scomparsi, sostituiti dall'usa e getta) ed infine tovagliolo (in carta ormai spesso anche dove il prezzo del "coperto" non è poi così irrisorio).


----------



## teva

Caro Xeneize, 

secondo me la lingua vive nei suoi parlanti, quindi anche in quelle persone che lo usano come seconda lingua. siccome non esiste in pratica un'italiano standard, ma solo diverse rappresentazioni di esso. Una rappresentazione é quello come viene "concepito" e usato all'estero. 
Questo é "l'italiano nostro". 
Pensavo che fosse interressante sociolinguisticamente anche per voi.  


teva


----------



## alberto magnani

Non ti preoccupare Teva, grazie per diffondere la nostra lingua.
É una bella notizia sapere che anche in Ungheria avete interesse per l'Italia 
Grazie nuovamente e Saluti.


----------



## xeneize

Certo teva, è che dalla frase sembrava che volevi dire un'altra cosa, scusami...
Certo che è interessante il fenomeno dell'apprendimento di qualsiasi lingua, e di ogni lingua ci sono infinite rappresentazioni, non solo dell'italiano.
Ma sinceramente non credo che esista uno _standard _di come l'italiano è parlato da persone straniere..Nemmeno penso esista uno "standard" di come gli ungheresi che l'abbiano imparato parlino italiano, e neppure penso che venga "concepito" alla stessa maniera da tutti gli ungheresi che lo parlano, poniamo...Penso sia una cosa proprio individuale, soggettiva.
Al massimo si potrà dire che lo parlano con un determinato accento, che tendono a usare certe espressioni, a fare determinati errori piuttosto che altri, questo sí...Così come per gli italiani che parlano un altra lingua, ovviamente, e per tutti gli altri.
Ma senza arrivare a parlare di standard o cose del genere, in questo caso..
Comunque, mi sa che siamo usciti off topic..
Köszönom es viszonlátásra, Teva...

Ciao Sun draw, "un bè" si usa, parlando in italiano, nel nord Sardegna (a Sassari e dintorni) e vuol dire "molto".


----------



## roviola

qui a napoli usiamo stampella per indicare l'attrezzo ortopedico e sia gruccia che stampella per indicare l'attrezzo con cui appendiamo gli abiti, ma io personalmente dico stampella per tutti e due!


----------



## sweetbanshee

Nella mia zona (Sicilia) ho sempre sentito dire "gruccia" per indicare l'appendiabiti e "stampella" per indicare lo strumento che aiuta la deambulazione... 
Ricordo però che la mia coinquilina romana, quando abitavo a Milano, usava "stampella" per indicare l'appendiabiti  

Comunque, ritornando al discorso della "tovaglia", qui in Sicilia il termine ha due significati: uno indica il pezzo di stoffa che si mette sulla tavola e l'altro l'asciugamano.
Io preferisco non chiamarla tovaglia, anche se qua è l'abitudine.
Per restare in tema, qua si usa il femminile per indicare il termine "asciugamano":
Per esempio, "Prendi la mia asciugamano?". Probabilmente perchè si associa a "mano" che è femminile... non saprei.


----------



## roviola

sweetbanshee said:


> Nella mia zona (Sicilia) ho sempre sentito dire "gruccia" per indicare l'appendiabiti e "stampella" per indicare lo strumento che aiuta la deambulazione...
> Ricordo però che la mia coinquilina romana, quando abitavo a Milano, usava "stampella" per indicare l'appendiabiti
> 
> Comunque, ritornando al discorso della "tovaglia", qui in Sicilia il termine ha due significati: uno indica il pezzo di stoffa che si mette sulla tavola e l'altro l'asciugamano.
> Io preferisco non chiamarla tovaglia, anche se qua è l'abitudine.
> Per restare in tema, qua si usa il femminile per indicare il termine "asciugamano":
> Per esempio, "Prendi la mia asciugamano?". Probabilmente perchè si associa a "mano" che è femminile... non saprei.


è vero! anche noi a napoli diciamo "la mia asciugamano", si dirà così in tutto il sud!
comunque per quanto riguarda la parola tovaglia, la utilizziamo solo per indicare quella che si mette sulla tavola, ma non per indicare anche l'ascigamano.


----------



## Lello4ever

roviola said:


> è vero! anche noi a *napoli* diciamo "la mia asciugamano", si dirà così in tutto il sud!
> comunque per quanto riguarda la parola tovaglia, la utilizziamo solo per indicare quella che si mette sulla tavola, ma non per indicare anche l'ascigamano.


 
Hey! Non facciamo di tutta l'erba un fascio!!!
Io ho sempre detto l'asciugamano


----------



## Nokta Ombro

Anche io da bresciano ho sempre usato "omino" per "appendiabiti", al massimo "appendino". Sarebbe curioso sapere da dove deriva "omino"/"ometto" che comunque non sembra di così indifferente diffusione, soprattutto al nord. 
Per altro "gruccia" e "stampella" li ho sempre usati nel senso di "attrezzo ortpedico" con una decisa preferenza per "stampella"


----------



## xeneize

Confermo che a Palermo _asciugamano_ è femminile....(dicendo l'asciugamano uno non può capire il genere....bisogna ascoltare espressioni come "dammi un'asciugamano _pulita_....").
Comunque, lo standard palermitano è _tovaglia_, che a me piace e non le vedo nulla di sbagliato


----------



## mauro63

Ciao , ancora io ! .
Qual è la parola più usata, gruccia o stampella ?

GRuccia con il significato di attacapanni è usata dappertutto in Italia ?.  
 Grazie !


----------



## gabrigabri

mauro63 said:


> Ciao , ancora io ! .
> Qual è la parola più usata, gruccia o stampella ?
> 
> GRuccia con il significato di attacapanni è usata dappertutto in Italia ?.
> Grazie !




Ciao, penso che siano i due termini siano capiti ovunque!
Forse da qualche parte si usa maggiormente un vocabolo. Per esempio a Torino "gruccia" dovrebbe essere più in voga


----------



## Angel.Aura

E qui da noi, si usa di più _stampella_.


----------



## gabrigabri

Io sono molto categorico: per me le grucce sono per i vestiti e le stampelle per gli infortunati

Comunque mi sembra strano che due parole completamente diverse siano perfettamente sinonimi per indicare due oggetti anch'essi completamente diversi.
O forse prima, in un passato a me sconosciuto, attrezzi ortopedici e portabiti erano lo stesso identico oggetto??


----------



## Babajaga

Anche per me è categorico che le stampelle siano per gli infortunati, la gruccia invece può essere un po' ambigua. Per essere sicuri di capirsi, infatti, da me nell'armadio si mettono le cruccette 

Gabri, la sovrapposizione dei termini mi appare come questione etimologica - per sparare la prima cosa che mi salta in mente e far capire cosa intendo: gruccia mi fa immediatamente pensare a crux, quindi latino, mentre non saprei su stampella, ma potrebbe sapermi di germanico...
Indagherò!


----------



## rocamadour

Nokta Ombro said:


> Anche io da bresciano ho sempre usato "omino" per "appendiabiti", al massimo "appendino". Sarebbe curioso sapere da dove deriva "omino"/"ometto" che comunque non sembra di così indifferente diffusione, soprattutto al nord.
> Per altro "gruccia" e "stampella" li ho sempre usati nel senso di "attrezzo ortpedico" con una decisa preferenza per "stampella"


 
Ciao a tutti! 
Anch'io uso *l'ometto/appendiabiti/appendino* per gli abiti e le *stampelle* se ho la gamba ingessata.
Credo che i termini _ometto_ e _omino_ derivino dal fatto che la forma di questo supporto riproduce approssimativamente la sagoma del corpo umano (per tenere appunto gli indumenti nella posizione più vicina a quella che assumono quando vengono indossati).


----------



## laurentius87

Io (Torino) dico_ *attaccapanni*_ anche per intendere l'_appendiabiti_ o _appendino_ (relativamente spesso si sente anche _gruccia_ mentre _stampella _con questo senso mi pare molto più rara). In famiglia mi hanno suggerito pure_ ometto_, che non avevo però  mai sentito

Indubbiamente *stampella *è invece l'attrezzo ortopedico (molto più raro_ gruccia_).


----------



## annapo

"Gruccia" è il termine della mia infanzia (in Puglia). Termine usato come alternativa era "angioletto".
A Milano dicono "omino", ma anche "gruccia", "stampella" si usa meno.
Confermo che esiste anche "appendiabito" che però risulta, come detto, un po' pretenzioso (almeno alle mie orecchie). Qualcuno dice anche "appendino", io, perlomeno, l'ho sentito dire spesso.

In Puglia l'asciugamano è femminile nel linguaggio parlato. In quello formale torna a essere maschile. In famiglia si dice anche *tuagghia *(per soddisfare la curiosità di uno dei foreri), però non è italiano, è dialetto.

*x Teva: *
non è vero che non esiste un italiano standard. Tutti noi parliamo un italiano standard abbastanza uniforme e con pochissime varianti regionali, e con questa "lingua veicolare" che abbraccia la penisola dall'africa al centro europa, ci intendiamo mutuamente molto bene. 

Se così non fosse non ci capiremmo: io sono nata all'inizio degli anni '70, quando si parlava ancora tanto dialetto (ora scomparso quasi ovunque), e in quei casi sì che due italiani che s'incontravano rischiavano di non capirsi...


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche nell'italiano parlato in Sicilia la parola più usata è gruccia.


----------



## Ranuncolo

Io sono torinese, e ho sempre chiamato attaccapanni quello su cui si appendono i vestiti, e stampelle quelle ortopediche.
Gruccia lo conosco in entrambi i significati, ma non l'ho mai sentito usare dalle mie parti, mi suona molto antiquato...a livelli da libro Cuore


----------



## giovannino

I dizionari che ho consultato (Garzanti, Sabatini Coletti, Devoto Oli, Gabrielli) riportano l'uso del termine "stampella" nel senso di "gruccia per abiti", senza indicarlo come errato o regionale.


----------



## laurentius87

Ranuncolo said:


> Io sono torinese, e ho sempre chiamato attaccapanni quello su cui si appendono i vestiti, e stampelle quelle ortopediche.
> Gruccia lo conosco in entrambi i significati, ma non l'ho mai sentito usare dalle mie parti, mi suona molto antiquato...a livelli da libro Cuore



Ci sono altri che chiamano la 'gruccia' '*attaccapanni'*? O riservano la parola al mobile a cui si appendono i vestiti?


----------



## marco.cur

Anch'io ho sempre detto e sentito attaccapanni.


----------



## elisatbd

laurentius87 said:


> Ci sono altri che chiamano la 'gruccia' '*attaccapanni'*? O riservano la parola al mobile a cui si appendono i vestiti?




Dalle mie parti.. non quelle del toscano vernacolare (?!?) attaccapanni si usa solo nell'accezione di mobile cui si appendono i soprabiti (vernacolare?)...


----------



## annapo

*Attaccapanni* per *gruccia* non l'ho mai usato né mai sentito. Per me è sempre stato un mobile, tipo questo:

http://www.sedie.ws/dynamic/common/data/d/files/50000/50260_2_King-med.jpg


Ma non escludo che da qualche parte si usi.


----------



## laurentius87

annapo said:


> *Attaccapanni* per *gruccia* non l'ho mai usato né mai sentito. Per me è sempre stato un mobile, tipo questo:
> 
> http://www.sedie.ws/dynamic/common/data/d/files/50000/50260_2_King-med.jpg
> 
> 
> Ma non escludo che da qualche parte si usi.



Da me (Torino) direi che è una forma decisamente usata. Penso più di _gruccia_, certamente più di _stampella_.

Probabilmente se la gioca con _appendiabito_ o il più familiare _appendino_.


----------



## marco.cur

Da quello che vien fuori dalla discussione, e anche per mia esperienza, nel senso di appendiabiti gruccia è un termine riconosciuto da tutti, mentre stampella no, da alcune parti è solo la stampella per camminare mentre da altre parti è usato anche nel senso di appendiabiti. Quindi direi che, dovendo andare fuori dal proprio ambiente, se si usa gruccia sicuramente non si sbaglia.

Per quanto riguarda l'origine del nome, ambedue individuano un attrezzo di aiuto alla deambulazione.

Il mio Devoto Oli (ed. cartacea 1972) riporta riporta le due parole con ambedue i significati.

Riporto la definizione del Petrocchi (1914 - edizione cartacea), che mi pare molto significativa:
Stampella: lo stesso di gruccia
Gruccia: Bastone, con una traversina in cima, che serve per poggiarci l'ascella ... (etc.)
               Bastone fatto a gruccia che serve per attacarci roba negli armadi.

Quindi, la gruccia come appendiabiti deve il suo nome alla somiglianza con la gruccia per deambulare, e non ha un'origina propria, per cui l'etimologia non può essere invocata per spiegarne il significato.


----------



## Passante

Vorrei per un attimo permettermi di fare 'metalinguistica'. I vocaboli servono per identificare degli oggetti o dei concetti ed in sostanza per comunicare con gli altri; la lingua con il tempo si evolve ed arricchisce di nuovi vocaboli, ma spesso l'uso e la consuetudine non percorrono linee razionali e logiche quanto più la comprensione della cosa enunciata da un certo gruppo di persone, esempio eclatante è il dialetto comprensibile solo ad una determinata cerchia di persone appartenente alla stessa 'tribù' (Platone docet) che non è certo meno nobile di una lingua conclamata anzi in alcuni casi è molto più sintetico e preciso di quanto la lingua nazionale non sia.

A volte termini anche non corretti e locali assurgono a valore nazionale per l'uso e consuetudine che se ne fa e che è di gran lunga il motore più democratico della evoluzione della lingua: termini anche 'orrendi' per un purista diventano di comprensione universale e ne prendono il posto in maniera stabile.

Per quanto sopra esposto non mi sembra così tanto problematico il voler usare, sebbene utile ricordarlo, un termine al posto di un altro per indicare un oggetto purchè, almeno dal contesto, se ne comprenda esattamente la valenza e non vi siano ambiguità in merito. 

A rafforzativo della mia disanima esplicito che termini in disuso a volte vengono 'tolti' dai dizionari inquanto non più utili al quotidiano modo di esprimersi, ma non è una 'perdita' di precisione solo una 'evoluzione'.

In conclusione spesso vedo nel forum richieste sull'uso di termini e questo è proprio utile per comprendersi meglio perchè è l'uso che eleva una parola alla sua valenza di parlato (perfino nelle leggi l'uso e consuetudine a volte è superiore alle leggi scritte e sancite) e non taccerei questo di stupidità, illogicità o ignoranza, ma semplicemente di cercare di comunicare al meglio nel modo più semplice e immediato.


----------



## Erasmus

Sono qua perché, stamattina, mia moglie ha usato la voce "_gruccia_" per intendere l'attrezzo che regge un vestito e che si appende, con l'apposito gancio di cui è munito, ad un tubo orizzontale _ad hoc_ dell'armadio.
Per intenderci, un'attrezzo del genere di questo:
=> [...]/foppapedretti_attaccapanni_hook_2295.jpg

Naturalmente ... l'ho corretta con "a_ttaccapann_i".
Lei ha obiettato che "attaccapanni" è quello fisso al muro (o solidale ad un apposito supporto, posto di solito accanto all'ingresso, per appendere il cappotto o altro soprabito indossato all'esterno). 
Io ho concluso dicendole che anche quelli sono "_attaccapanni_"; e che, per traslato, si dice "_gruccia_" anche un particolare (unico) tipo di "attaccapanni": quello a T, (usato per esempio dai sarti per appendere una giacca ancora in lavorazione), che nella forma richiama la stampella lunga cui ci si appoggia con l'ascella.

Vedo ora una certa confusione nei precedenti interventi...

Lasciamo perdere i dialetti.

Il mio "italiano" è quello appreso alle medie da insegnanti impegnatissimi nell'insegnarlo correttamente. 
[Ai miei tempi, dalle mie parti tutti parlavano solo in dialetto, tranne il parroco dal pulpito e l'insegnante dalla cattedra. Ma il nostro dialetto era tanto diverso dall'italiano che questo si imparava _ex novo_, non certo come "madrelingua"].

Vedo, con soddisfazione, che il nuovissimo "_Dizionario della lingua italiana_" di WordReference ... è d'accordo con me! 

Vedere qui, per favore: 
=> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/gruccia
----------
Per completare (dato che il titolo di questo _thread_ è "gruccia/stampella"), per me  – da sempre! –  "stampella" è solo l'attrezzo ortopedico, giammai un "attaccapanni".
Ma attenzione: solo la stampella lunga con una traversa cui appoggiarsi con l'ascella (e ormai in disuso) è "gruccia"! 
Non è "gruccia" (ma solo "stampella") quella corta, di cui si impugna la  manopola sporgente sopra la quale (e posteriormente) sta una parete curva cui appoggiare l'avambraccio. Per intenderci, ecco le stampelle che non sono grucce: 
=> [...]/dasistunmoeglich.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/stampella.jpg

Anche qui ... WirdReference è d'accordo con me. 
=> http://www.wordreference.com/definizione/stampella

Ciao a tutti ... e grazie dell'attenzione.*
*


----------



## laurentius87

Personalmente ribadisco che la penso come Erasmus, o almeno questo è il mio uso... poi, come attestano gli interventi precedenti, ci sono molti usi diversi, anche su base geografica, e non si può certo dire che siano sbagliati _tout court_.


----------



## Erasmus

laurentius87 said:


> ... ci sono molti usi diversi, anche su base geografica, e non si può certo dire che siano sbagliati _tout court_.


D'accordo, ... anche se la cosa resta un problema, [sia per chi impara l'italiano e viene da fuori a parlare con italiani ... rischiando malintesi ed incomprensioni, sia per gli stessi italiani di diversa regione].
Più si allarga il raggio delle nostre interazioni più si fa sentire l'esigenza di interpretazione univoca della comunicazione.
D'altra parte, la mia generazione è quella che, per insegnare ai figli a parlare in lingua, si è messa a parlare in lingua dopo un'infanzia ed una giovinezza di uso quasi esclusivo del dialetto. Inevitabili le massicce brutali italianizzazioni di voci e locuzioni dialettali!
Non sarebbe male, (secondo me), tener conto di qualche autorevole dizionario e sforzarsi di abbandonare non solo palesi solecismi ma anche le accezioni non universali di certi vocaboli.
A proposito di dizionari, per quel che posso giudicare io, trovo eccellente questo nuovo dizionario italiano di WordReference.

Ciao a tutti


----------



## ursu-lab

Erasmus said:


> Non sarebbe male, (secondo me), tener conto di qualche autorevole dizionario e sforzarsi di abbandonare non solo palesi solecismi ma anche le accezioni non universali di certi vocaboli.



Non sono d'accordo. Così facendo si correrebbe il rischio di omologare e ridurre notevolmente la ricchezza della lingua e l'"autorevole dizionario" (ricordiamoci che i dizionari vengono compilati da esseri umani anch'essi spesso e volentieri connotati geograficamente) si dimezzerebbe in modo drastico.

Da parte mia, continuerò imperterrita a chiamare "ometto" la gruccia dell'armadio 

Riguardo ad "attaccapanni", sono completamente d'accordo con tua moglie (solidarietà femminile... ): per me è solo quello attaccato al muro. Perché sennò che senso avrebbe il verbo "attaccare"? "Appendiabiti", invece, lo uso più che altro per quello col piedistallo, che di solito si trova in anticamera.

La gruccia, anche per me, oltre ad essere sinonimo più "italiano" di "ometto", è *un tipo* di stampella: questa, di legno e che arriva fino all'ascella. E che non si vede più in giro già da decenni.


Credo che si tratti di scelte personali, liberissime e tutte lecite che si tramandano di generazione in generazione, come "babbo" o "papà". 
Perché cancellarle?

A proposito, in camera da letto c'è anche chi ha un "servo muto".


----------



## Erasmus

ursu-lab said:


> Non sono d'accordo.[...]
> Da parte mia, continuerò imperterrita a chiamare "ometto" la gruccia dell'armadio


 E fai bene (a dire "ometto")!
Anche perché l'attrezzo cui appendere un indumento per metterlo nell'armadio non è affatto una "gruccia"! 

Occhio: io non critico l'uso di _doppioni_ né di _traslati_ (come "ometto", che in italiano significa proprio "attaccapanni" –neologismo, quest'ultimo, abbastanza recente che significa qualsiasi attrezzo al quale si "attacca", cioè si appende, uno o più indumenti).


ursu-lab said:


> Riguardo ad "attaccapanni", sono completamente d'accordo con tua moglie (solidarietà femminile... ): per me è solo quello attaccato al muro


E qui sbagli (come ho spiegato) ... e anche per il fatto che per mia moglie (e anche per me) sono "attaccapanni" anche quelli di questo (o analogo) tipo. 


ursu-lab said:


> La gruccia, anche per me, oltre ad essere sinonimo più "italiano" di "ometto", è *un tipo* di stampella: questa, di legno e che arriva fino all'ascella. E che non si vede più in giro già da decenni.


Qui ... c'è un po' di confusione (mescolanza di "giusto" e "sbagliato").
La "gruccia", è _propriamente_ *solo* questo tipo di stampella (da te segnalato)!
E' anche un solo tipo di attaccapanni (non qualsiasi tipo) come "traslato".
Pensaci: "ometto" è, _propriamente_, il diminutivo di "uomo". 
Ma, come _traslato_, è usato nel significato di "attaccapanni" (purché singolo e mobile, quindi non quelli cui pensa mia moglie quando è lei che dice "attaccapanni").

Ripeto: sono accettabili doppioni (come "guancia\gota", "schiaffo\sberla", ecc.).
Sono accettabili anche traslati – come è il caso di "ometto" per un preciso tipo di attaccapanni, di "gruccia" per un altro preciso tipo di attaccapanni: e persino di "servo muto" (a volte anche come speciale attaccapanni, ma –più in generale e meglio –come "porta-oggetti" di qualsiasi natura, purché sia chiaro il contesto: massima ed immediata comodità nel "servirsene"!).

Non è accettabile l'uso di _accezioni_ che creano ambiguità (nel significato proprio delle singole voci, come l'uso di "gruccia" o addirittura di "stampella" per intendere qualsiasi attaccapanni mobile e da armadio), equivoci, malintesi ... ed in ultima analisi sminuiscono il valore semantico d'una lingua (per ignoranza, purtroppo ... anche se questa non è quasi mai colpevole, dato che non siamo tutti "linguisti" e le voci di una lingua sono in numero enorme). 

Ma ... _de hoc satis!_

Ciao, ciao


----------



## pizzi

rocamadour said:


> Credo che i termini _ometto_ e _omino_ derivino dal fatto che la forma di questo supporto riproduce approssimativamente la sagoma del corpo umano (per tenere appunto gli indumenti nella posizione più vicina a quella che assumono quando vengono indossati).



La mia nonna furlana li chiamava *picaòmeni *(appendi uomini), che mi sembra una sintesi dell'oggetto in questione .

Connesso a _gruccia _penso sia il nome pugliese *grueccu*, attrezzo agricolo che serve ad agganciare i rami degli albero da frutta, quando questa è matura, per portare la fronda verso di sé e provvedere al raccolto. _Lu grueccu _è semplicemente un ramo dritto che termina con l'intersezione di un altro ramo, tagliato corto, in modo da formare un uncino.


----------



## JuttaMeier

pizzi said:


> La mia nonna furlana li chiamava *picaòmeni *(appendi uomini), che mi sembra una sintesi dell'oggetto in questione .
> 
> Connesso a _gruccia _penso sia il nome pugliese *grueccu*, attrezzo agricolo che serve ad agganciare i rami degli albero da frutta, quando questa è matura, per portare la fronda verso di sé e provvedere al raccolto. _Lu grueccu _è semplicemente un ramo dritto che termina con l'intersezione di un altro ramo, tagliato corto, in modo da formare un uncino.


Concordo
Picjaòmins = ometto o appendiabiti
Picjador = appendiabiti a muro o attaccapanni

In Italiano uso abitualmente 'stampella' per il supporto ortopedico (le grucce sono quelle di legno che non si vedono più) e 'gruccia' o 'ometto' (quest'ultima imparata qui in Lombardia) per i supporti per appendere gli abiti nell'armadio. 'Attaccapanni' per quello a muro e 'appendiabiti' per quello con supporto a terra


----------

